# Looking for a new GSP



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

We lost the best dog we've ever had, a 15 year old female GSP, last December. Having let some time pass, I'm now in the market for a new hunting buddy.

Penny was one of three dogs out of the same litter that my dad, brother and I purchased back in 1998 from a gentleman named John Bender. All three were terrific hunters and had very good longevity (My brother's dog had his 16th birthday last July). I have done a thorough internet search, and it appears that he is no longer breeding GSPs. Our dogs were sired by a Eulenhof dog, and I am leaning toward a pup from Eulenhof's most recent litter in August. 

That said, I'd welcome any input or recommendations that any of you may have regarding other reputable breeders, either in this thread or via PM. While I would certainly wait for the right dog, I'll admit that I have the itch (and two excited kids looking forward to a new pup), and I would very much like to bring home the new pup this fall.

Thanks!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

What kind of shorthair are you looking for? Are you looking for a Navhda, NSTRA, Horseback or something else?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

You'd have to have the dog shipped, but out my way I've been considering this kennel to replace the Pointer I had put down last Spring.

http://www.realdogkennels.com/


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> What kind of shorthair are you looking for? Are you looking for a Navhda, NSTRA, Horseback or something else?


I've never participated in any sort of field trials, and, although I'd love to learn more about them, I don't anticipate that I'll be starting with this dog.

Basically, I'm looking for the same traits I enjoyed with my last GSP. A companion hunting dog who is good with the kids and enjoys going for runs and hikes, and hunting for pheasants and grouse, both on public and private land, maybe 10-15 days a year.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> What kind of shorthair are you looking for? Are you looking for a Navhda, NSTRA, *Horseback* or something else?


Those are the 90+ lb, big boned dogs you could put a saddle on, right?


----------



## woodcockridgekennels (Jul 7, 2009)

I would check out Flying M Farms they just had a litter a few weeks ago and I've seen the father hunt and he is amazing. They are on facebook and they also have a website: http://flyingmfarm.webstarts.com/


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on Flying M. I'll give them a look.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

You could give a look at Abbelane GSPs also. Very good people and excellent breeders. There are few people on here that have their dogs as well as me. I'm getting another pup sometime next spring/summer. They won't breed any dogs that show any kind of aggressive traits no matter a what kinda titles it had. That usually holds true with any reputable breeder tho.
Josh


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Second Abbe Lane, esp for an all around dog. Great temperaments and good off switch in the house. I'm on my third now and mine have truly done it all--hunt, show, dock jump, weight pull, disc, skijor, running buddies--you name it  Awesome dogs, and Rob and Judy are about the nicest people you will ever meet. Highly recommend them.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a Wildburg for 12 years and she was great. We now have a 16 week old pup from Abbylane. I think she is going to be a real gem too. She is a quick learner and very good with our 9 YO daughter. She seems birdie and gets excited with birds, squirrels, and bunny's around the yard. Rob and Judy are wonderful people as well. I am looking forward to letting our pup stretch her legs this upcoming fall!

Oh yeah, funny thing about this pup too. She has not tried to shred my daughters stuffed animals or my shoes??? I hope that I didn't just jinx myself. What a wonderful personality she has too.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

St. Clair Slayer said:


> I had a Wildburg for 12 years and she was great. We now have a 16 week old pup from Abbylane. I think she is going to be a real gem too. She is a quick learner and very good with our 9 YO daughter. She seems birdie and gets excited with birds, squirrels, and bunny's around the yard. Rob and Judy are wonderful people as well. I am looking forward to letting our pup stretch her legs this upcoming fall!
> 
> Oh yeah, funny thing about this pup too. She has not tried to shred my daughters stuffed animals or my shoes??? I hope that I didn't just jinx myself. What a wonderful personality she has too.


Who is your pup's dam?


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Our new Puppy Izzy is from Ozzy & Quana. She was the only liver colored female in the litter. 

She sure is a great pup! I am biased though. LOL


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I own Ozzy  I kept a pup from the other litter with June, so mine is at least a half brother to your Izzy


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

Barrister did you get a pup from Eulenhof? Anyone have any recent info about Eulenhof Kennels.


----------



## dbortolani (Mar 11, 2007)

Fergie came from Stillwater Shorthairs. They are located Northwest of Columbus, OH. Great natural dogs...and a joy as a house dog. Tate Stratton has great knowledge of breeders and available dogs.

http://www.stillwater-gsps.com/Welcome.html


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

I have been to Stillwater's Website, nice looking dogs. Do they have a sister kennel in Bradford, Ohio? I have a deposit on a Eulenhof pup for a repeat breeding of Max and Ellie later this Spring. It looks like they use Max and Rev as their primary stud dogs. I have been to their kennel and I do like Max, he seems like a wonderful dog, Ellie too. They have a lot of show champs in the pedigree. Just wondering if anyone has a pup from them or a Max pup. Most of the posts I see are from years back. Thanks


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing on this kennel?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Shake N Blake (Dec 24, 2014)

Did not get the PM


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

Shake N Blake said:


> Nothing on this kennel?


Hi. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner...holiday craziness.

I did get a pup from Eulenhof. Briggs is from their August litter, out of Rev and Gretchen. He is progressing well so far with basic obedience (woah, heel, sit, come --most of the time) and retrieves willingly both on and off a check cord. He constantly has his nose to the ground. He's a bundle of energy, but he is good with our kids and my wife's Boston terrier mix. He's been to our vet for shots and checks on three occasions and no heath issues have manifested as of yet.

There is some pretty harsh criticism of Eulenhof in older posts on this forum, and I do understand why folks may be wary of the amount of "show" in their current lines. However, as I said earlier in the thread, I'm not a field trial guy...I was looking for a companion hunting dog. We're early on in the process, obviously, but I don't see any reason to think that he's not going to work on well for my needs.


----------

